# prowler axles



## BigBearOnOutlaws (Nov 22, 2009)

will an arctic cat mudpro rear axle fit in a prowler??


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

no the prowler axles are like a half inch longer. but you can rebuild the joints if you have a broke axle.


----------

